# Mousery vs. Stud - Is there a difference?



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I was sitting in my mousery the other day and it dawned on me.. I was wondering if there is a difference between calling yourself a mousery or stud? Or if there's any difference at all? I know stud seems to be more of a European type of thing because I haven't heard any mouserys called that here in the USA. Anyways, it's just out of curiosity- let me know what you think! :?:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

There's no difference in the real world really, but if you want to be totally accurate then a stud is a collection of breeding animals and a mousery is a collection of mice, but not specifically for breeding.

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I always think that 'Stud' sounds more professional, especially for showing purposes.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

A stud also can be a register of animals such as pedigree Cats and dogs , bulls the male of the species. Animals that are not castrated and kept for siring offsping.I dont know if people with mice studs hire Bucks out or not too sire Does do they?.I love the word 'Mousery' a great name for a collection of mice.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I like calling my herd and the space it's in 'mousery'. especially to strangers who usually do a double take and say, 'Huh?'

To me stud is for a place where you have an established line(s) of purebreds with a known, if not registered, pedigree, and who breed true in a predictable and consistent manner. Not that folks with a stud don't sometimes breed something experimentally or just for fun...cuz some of them do, and I think that's way cool!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Someone who lives near me has a Guinea pig stud she is or was a guinea pig judge it was named after a mountain region L-Langon on Spoks planet of 'Vulcan' L-Langon stud I think its called, they are startrek Mad  it takes allsorts too make a world.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

And what about those that breed snakes or spiders. Or snails, :shock: :lol: Yuh, all kinds...

(speaking of which, I wonder how Sargent Slipper is doing?)


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Who is sgt Slipper moustress lol sounds fantastic was it a Snail.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Sergeant Slipper is a Giant African Land Snail who belongs to SarahY. He's fine, I saw him just the other evening, looking all giant and slimey


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

tratellen: Oh, thank you! He's such a beauty!

Now I have to go bug SarahY for new pix


----------

